# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Nexuiz (2012) (PC) (Multileng-ENG) (MultiHost)

## elcamaleon

Platform: PC
ISO
Medicine (not required)
1.2 GB
Languages: Languages: English (ENG), French (FRE), German (GER), Italian (ITA), Spanish (SPA) 
Genre: Action, First Person Shooters (FPS) (science fiction)
Players: 1-8 (Competitive: 2-8)
Developer: Illfonic
Publisher: THQ
Release Date: May 10, 2012









[B] Action unrestrained [/ b]

Nexuiz is a first person game shooting in arenas that will be released soon on consoles. Nexuiz game achieves a level of frenetic and extremely competitive. Illfonic software has led to Alientrap Nexuiz next generation consoles around the world while maintaining the essence of the game, which has improved after years of development. Illfonic brings a new Victorian style that looks futuristic and sophisticated at the same time. Nexuiz also includes mutators dynamic, innovative mechanics that allows players to change the rules of the game on the fly. Nexuiz makes use of CryENGINE 3.


[B] Game Information [/ b]

The forselianos kavussaris and warred for centuries. Have established an uneasy truce but, because of the hatred that profess fervent, still face his warriors in arenas, rather than on the battlefield.
These episodes of deathmatch are now issued throughout the galaxy as a spectacle ... known as ... Competition Nexuiz. In this action game in first person based on scenarios, you can alter the rules of engagement and the laws of physics, to crush your rivals in hostile environments constantly evolving.


[B] Features [/ b]

    Becomes the first-person shooter scenarios: Nexuiz, inspired by the giants of the genre, reinvents it for PC and next generation consoles.
    Over 100 dynamic mutators for use as performance enhancers: retrorockets, megabombs, reduced gravity, so Cabezon, and many more!
    Nine lethal scenarios: Nexuiz, equipped with CryENGINE 3 technology sets a new milestone chart, exclusively for digital download.
    Designed for competitive play: arsenal balanced, classic game modes and support for clans and markers.
    Play solo or online: debug your skills against bots and jump online to battle against the best in multiplayer matches teams of four players.







OS: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7, with the latest Service Pack
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo at 2Ghz, or AMD Athlon 64 x2 2ghz, or better
Memory: 2Gb (Vista requires 3Gb)
Graphics: NVidia 8800GT with 512Mb RAM, ATI 3850HD with 512Mb RAM, or better
DirectX®: 9.0c
Hard Drive: 3Gb
Sound: DirectX Compatible Sound Card





















*DOWNLOAD HERE*

* INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*




[b] You can download from 6 different file servers!! - Multihost [/ b]


*The links are protected to avoid being deleted as much as possible, just select the link or links to the server where you want to download and copy, will go to another page, there you must click on the button that says Make-SEE LINKS, then really all the download links.*


UPLOADED |PIGSONIC |FREAKSHARE |FILEVELOCITY |LETITBIT |FILEFACTORY |









> *PASSWORD UNRAR:
> elcamaleon*

----------


## fortid124

Игра класс! советую поиграть)

----------

